# TBT Suggestions and Feedback thread



## xiaonu

Well, since there isn't a section like most forums I've been on, I made this thread.

I'm hoping TBT moderators will further monitor content frequently, because I'm really tired of seeing duplicate threads. Most forums I'm active on will take note of a duplicate thread immediately and merge the threads together. Hope I managed to get my point across. I know there's a report button, but it's not solely the user's job as they are not moderators, and it may at times not get noticed. All it takes is a quick search and merge of threads.

Also, I feel TBT should add a farewell section along to the introduction forum. I noticed a few other forums have both, which is nice.


----------



## Jacob

_Farewell Board_ is definitely something I would like to see, but at the same time I think it will just encourage members to leave.

Here are some of my suggestions.

*1. Soundcloud BB Code.
*
I sent a PM to Justin and Jeremy about this, but I think this should definitely be implemented. 
I use soundcloud for most of my music, as I cannot find all of it on youtube. A simple code that'll work like the video BB code would be amazing and so useful.
Here is a link on how to do it if anyone's interested: https://blog.soundcloud.com/2009/07/28/soundcloud-player-in-forums-5-step-guide-for-soundcloud-bb-code/

I imagine that it would look a little something like this:



		HTML:
	

[sc] link [/sc]



​


*2. Bring Back Interest System*

I think it has been long enough. Maybe more precautions could be taken, but this is still something that will help members get TBT. Earning TBT through art is hard enough and there are way too many shops to compete with.
I don't know how the mods could do this a little safer, but I am sure they can think of something!



*3. Helpful Member Benefits
*
I have seen this on other forums.
Basically if there is a member who is doing the site really good, beneficial, and helps mods out a lot, they could get special upgrades like Avatar Height extension or something.


----------



## N e s s

Nah man, a farewell board would just be sad

But the one feature I can think of is to bring back the lotto games, that and more mafia games.

I want more mafia mods, make it happen!


----------



## device

something I wanna see is an option to enable or disable your signature in all of your existing posts, and ofc soundcloud bb code added


----------



## Nightmares

I totally want the Interest System ;-;

Saving up TBT is way too hard


----------



## Sholee

L CocoaBean said:


> I totally want the Interest System ;-;
> 
> Saving up TBT is way too hard



^this! I would have made over 30K+ just from interest alone if they didn't remove it.


----------



## Nightmares

Sholee said:


> ^this! I would have made over 30K+ just from interest alone if they didn't remove it.



Wow...anyone know how much the interest is...?


----------



## cIementine

I don't agree with farewell threads as they're often for attention, but I like the soundcloud and avatar height extension idea.


----------



## Sholee

L CocoaBean said:


> Wow...anyone know how much the interest is...?



It was 0.1%


----------



## gnoixaim

Jacob_lawall said:


> *2. Bring Back Interest System*
> 
> I think it has been long enough. Maybe more precautions could be taken, but this is still something that will help members get TBT. Earning TBT through art is hard enough and there are way too many shops to compete with.
> I don't know how the mods could do this a little safer, but I am sure they can think of something!



I think if they were to bring the interest system back, it shouldn't be a "daily interest" because without a doubt it'd still get abused. Maybe something more realistic like monthly/yearly (lol, yearly rip everyone).


----------



## Nightmares

Sholee said:


> It was 0.1%



Wow I'd have like no extra bells then xD


----------



## Sholee

Wouldn't bans and removal of bells be enough to deter people from abusing the interest system again?

if it were a Yearly/Monthly interest, I'd hope it'd be more than the previous 0.1% rate.


----------



## gnoixaim

Sholee said:


> Wouldn't bans and removal of bells be enough to deter people from abusing the interest system again?
> 
> if it were a Yearly/Monthly interest, I'd hope it'd be more than the previous 0.1% rate.



Probably not. I doubt bells were taken away from individuals who abused it initially.


----------



## Sholee

gnoixaim said:


> Probably not. I doubt bells were taken away from individuals who abused it initially.



It's just unfortunate that due to a few people who abused it, everyone else got punished for it.


If the interest system isn't possible, what about a small increase in TBT earned with posts?


----------



## Chris

xiaonu said:


> Well, since there isn't a section like most forums I've been on, I made this thread.
> 
> I'm hoping TBT moderators will further monitor content frequently, because I'm really tired of seeing duplicate threads. Most forums I'm active on will take note of a duplicate thread immediately and merge the threads together. Hope I managed to get my point across. I know there's a report button, but it's not solely the user's job as they are not moderators, and it may at times not get noticed. All it takes is a quick search and merge of threads.



You say you see duplicate threads but you're not reporting them. You've only made two reports in your entire time as a member here, the last one being June 2014. 

It is not our job to sit and read every thread/post; it's our job to deal with the problems that arise. To keep this place running smoothly we need the users of the community to help us and tell us when they see something that needs staff attention. If we're online and we're not doing reports or other mod-work (getting through our inboxes; staff discussions; watching specific threads), we're probably browsing the forum casually in which case we're looking at boards/threads that interest us. If we see anything that needs attention of course we'll take care of it without waiting for a report, but it's not our job to police every thread looking for problems. This is not our day job and asking that of us on a forum this large is asking the impossible. It's why the report system exists. See a problem, report it, and we'll deal with it as soon as we see it. Reports don't sit around that long waiting to be done we get to them pretty quick. So don't complain at us for not doing our job fast enough if you're not doing your part as a member of the community to bring these things to our attention.


----------



## Nightmares

Sholee said:


> It's just unfortunate that due to a few people who abused it, everyone else got punished for it.
> 
> 
> If the interest system isn't possible, what about a small increase in TBT earned with posts?



Yeah, if you don't have a shop or whatever, the only way to earn TBT is by posting. 1TBT per post is pretty low. Most of the time I get 0 anyway.... ;-;


----------



## PeeBraiin

gnoixaim said:


> I think if they were to bring the interest system back, it shouldn't be a "daily interest" because without a doubt it'd still get abused. Maybe something more realistic like monthly/yearly (lol, yearly rip everyone).



possibly bi-weekly? or once a week?


----------



## Sholee

*SHOP CART REMOVAL*

Thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?236332



Sholee said:


> The top complaint during the restocking of collectibles seem to be:
> _
> "It was in my cart but then POOF the magic dragon"_
> 
> My proposal/suggestion is to remove the cart from the shop. When someone clicks purchase, it will automatically load their inventory for them to bask in the glory of their new collectible. If they would like to purchase more collectibles, they would just need to reload the shop again and repeat the process. This will minimize the amount of people buying 10+ collectibles at once but still allow you to own more than one especially if there are multiple restocks. I feel that this will maximize the disbursements of collectibles to TBT members giving everyone a better opportunity during these restocks.
> 
> 
> *prepares flame shield*



This is something I wrote up last year during the Halloween restocks, I still want to propose this idea and if the shop cart is not removable due to coding. I would like to suggest the removal of the "QUANTITY" box in the shop cart so that 1 person can't just buy 10+ collectibles with 1 click of their mouse. As well as the suggestion in the thread that once you have an item in the cart, it's taken away from the available stock and you're given a limited amount of time to purchase it.

I'm not familiar with coding or anything of the sort but it's just an idea to throw out. It's a bit disheartening to see during restocks only a handful of people getting majority of the collectibles only to sell them all for a mass profit.


----------



## oath2order

L CocoaBean said:


> Yeah, if you don't have a shop or whatever, the only way to earn TBT is by posting. 1TBT per post is pretty low. Most of the time I get 0 anyway.... ;-;



Post longer quality posts and you get more bells.


----------



## Sholee

L CocoaBean said:


> Yeah, if you don't have a shop or whatever, the only way to earn TBT is by posting. 1TBT per post is pretty low. Most of the time I get 0 anyway.... ;-;





oath2order said:


> Post longer quality posts and you get more bells.



I think the most you can get is 9 bells? I'm not too sure as I've never written that much. Just view your posts as essay assignments where you talk in a roundabout way to meet the word/page requirements aahhaha.


----------



## King Dorado

there's a thumbs up post/like feature, but a thumbs down/dislike feature would also be useful...


----------



## Horus

King Dad said:


> there's a thumbs up post/like feature, but a thumbs down/dislike feature would also be useful...



I agree


----------



## Sap88

The problem with the removal of the cart means that accidental buys can happen. Maybe as a toggle feature?


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I definitely would like to see interest back up.

The TBT market is crashing and there is way too much poverty going on, *interest* would definitely benefit and boost it back up. *plus I've been waiting forever*

*Thumbs down* really wouldn't be such a great idea, people would get offended and gang up against a certain person. There are already numerous method of complaining, we don't need to bring it to the forum. *shrugs, too late*

Also, _PLEASE_ make *collectible line-ups organize-able*! Trying to find collectibles to trade is a pain, especially when the date you need doesn't exist/belongs to inactive members. I suggest somehow making a sub link/redirect under your Inventory where you can drag/click the collectibles into the order you want. The dates could still show underneath your name, but the order wouldn't be organized by date.

As for the *shop restocks*, I think that there should be a limit for each restock, giving everyone a fair chance. I don't think that you should only be able to buy one at a time, since some people might want more than one for personal use, but maybe do like a limit of 5 per restock, and then they could buy another 5 in the next restock, etc.


----------



## Nightmares

Sholee said:


> *SHOP CART REMOVAL*
> 
> Thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?236332
> 
> 
> This is something I wrote up last year during the Halloween restocks, I still want to propose this idea and if the shop cart is not removable due to coding. I would like to suggest the removal of the "QUANTITY" box in the shop cart so that 1 person can't just buy 10+ collectibles with 1 click of their mouse. As well as the suggestion in the thread that once you have an item in the cart, it's taken away from the available stock and you're given a limited amount of time to purchase it.
> 
> I'm not familiar with coding or anything of the sort but it's just an idea to throw out. It's a bit disheartening to see during restocks only a handful of people getting majority of the collectibles only to sell them all for a mass profit.



THIS

You don't know how many times I tried to buy a flipping Pumpkin Cupcake and have it wipped out my cart by someone (who already had like 6 of them).


----------



## Heyden

Yeah but the cart is there to reassure that you want to purchase and etc...


----------



## Nightmares

Haydenn said:


> Yeah but the cart is there to reassure that you want to purchase and etc...



Well I think we could keep it but once it's in your cart, it can't be taken out again.


----------



## Alienfish

L CocoaBean said:


> Well I think we could keep it but once it's in your cart, it can't be taken out again.



This, could prevent this stupid lag and stuck items whenever they actually restock. Sure someone might not be able to get 10 apples at once but what's the fun ._.


----------



## Acruoxil

Maybe the mods making this thread would've been a better idea, but that's just me.





King Dad said:


> there's a thumbs up post/like feature, but a thumbs down/dislike feature would also be useful...



It could be a thing, but it could be counterproductive. Maybe keeping the people who dislike the post hidden would be a solution to keep that in check.

I don't think it should be a priority, though, working on more refining features first would be a better idea.


----------



## Jacob

Something that I have been thinking about that could help the site could be possible advertisement? 

I personally don't think opening donations to TBT is a bad idea. It could help pay for add-ons from the vBulliten shop and maybe some advertisement to help TBT grow and prosper. Mods/Admins shouldn't be the _only_ people who pays for TBT!


----------



## Heyden

Jacob said:


> Something that I have been thinking about that could help the site could be possible advertisement?
> 
> I personally don't think opening donations to TBT is a bad idea. It could help pay for add-ons from the vBulliten shop and maybe some advertisement to help TBT grow and prosper. Mods/Admins shouldn't be the _only_ people who pays for TBT!



I'm pretty sure ads only show up when you're not a member/not logged in.
As for donations, I think that would be a good idea, the forum I used to be active on used to get about $50-100 a month. Doesn't seem like much to some people but it definitely helps.


----------



## Jacob

Haydenn said:


> I'm pretty sure ads only show up when you're not a member/not logged in.
> As for donations, I think that would be a good idea, the forum I used to be active on used to get about $50-100 a month. Doesn't seem like much to some people but it definitely helps.



I mean like tbt ads on other sites but yea


----------



## Jake

Jacob said:


> I mean like tbt ads on other sites but yea



Could be wrong but I think Jubs said that the ad for guests was a test or something and depending on how it went would determine whether or not it would be on full TBT. Like I said I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure I remember him sayin something like that.


----------



## oath2order

Jacob said:


> Something that I have been thinking about that could help the site could be possible advertisement?
> 
> I personally don't think opening donations to TBT is a bad idea. It could help pay for add-ons from the vBulliten shop and maybe some advertisement to help TBT grow and prosper. Mods/Admins shouldn't be the _only_ people who pays for TBT!



yeah the only person who pays for TBT as far as I'm aware is Jeremy the owner.

Almost 100% sure that none of the mods pay.


----------



## Jake

Speaking of donations I am still waiting on the avatar feature so I can have my shirt from almost 3 years ago !!


----------



## Justin

In regards to ads, they have been enabled for guests for a long time now and we intend to enable them for all users in the near-ish future. This additional revenue will help pay for real prizes in future events (like in past Fairs, which were a significant expense) in addition to server costs which have been mostly served by the guest ads.

In regards to donations, we have early tentative plans for some premium features through donations. These would only be additions that have been requested, I promise we would never take anything away and try to sell it. This is a long way down the line though.


----------



## Llust

i dont have a problem with using vms/pms to trade with people, but using a ping box would be so much easier because i wouldnt have to keep refreshing and keeping an eye on the site until the trade is over. this is something that i recall being brought up several times now, but i dont remember seeing any mods posting a response to this suggestion in the past

we should also have more options with our profiles and be able to customize it a bit more, be creative. i understand if we're not able to do this and i know other forums don't provide this option ether (like flight rising and myanimelist). in other forums boards i participated in, we were able to customize our pages to an extent just so there's something more to do to keep us occupied on the forums and it's just fun looking around and seeing what people have done to their profiles. i can see this being a hassle for the mods though, but i suggest keeping this in mind if you need ideas on doing something new with the forums


----------



## Jake

mimihime said:


> i dont have a problem with using vms/pms to trade with people, but using a ping box would be so much easier because i wouldnt have to keep refreshing and keeping an eye on the site until the trade is over. this is something that i recall being brought up several times now, but i dont remember seeing any mods posting a response to this suggestion in the past
> 
> we should also have more options with our profiles and be able to customize it a bit more, be creative. i understand if we're not able to do this and i know other forums don't provide this option ether (like flight rising and myanimelist). in other forums boards i participated in, we were able to customize our pages to an extent just so there's something more to do to keep us occupied on the forums and it's just fun looking around and seeing what people have done to their profiles. i can see this being a hassle for the mods though, but i suggest keeping this in mind if you need ideas on doing something new with the forums



You can enable PM pop ups via the settings to get a pop up and automatically be taken to the TBT tab when you get a PM. I have this enabled, and I always keep the users online list open, which has auto refresh every 2 minutes. That way, as soon as I get a PM, I'll get it within 2 minutes if I'm online. No pop ups for VM's afaik, but I don't really use VM's that much so I'm not too bothered by that much.

Also could be wrong, but I remember a while ago jeff saying that profile customization is disabled because it will make the forum look too messy with everyone having customized profiles. P sure this was a good amount of years ago tho, so things could have changed BTS but iirc this was the last I heard about custom profiles.


----------



## inkling

Why is it such a bg deal somebody finally made a so called improvement thread? The OP is about posting ideas/complaints yadda. So do dat. Like its just to keep the site cleaner and make everybody feel heard.

As for mes.. I have none. I wish theyre werent so many spammy topics that were repeats constantly from peeps trying to be all cool and edgy but whatevs. I'll watch this place go down in the dumps. okay jk dont hate me.


----------



## Llust

Jake. said:


> You can enable PM pop ups via the settings to get a pop up and automatically be taken to the TBT tab when you get a PM. I have this enabled, and I always keep the users online list open, which has auto refresh every 2 minutes. That way, as soon as I get a PM, I'll get it within 2 minutes if I'm online. No pop ups for VM's afaik, but I don't really use VM's that much so I'm not too bothered by that much.
> 
> Also could be wrong, but I remember a while ago jeff saying that profile customization is disabled because it will make the forum look too messy with everyone having customized profiles. P sure this was a good amount of years ago tho, so things could have changed BTS but iirc this was the last I heard about custom profiles.



ah, yeah i have the pop ups enabled, but it doesnt work most the time. it's not much of a surprise when i refresh the page after like ten minutes only to get a notification from someone that was sent five minutes earlier

and thanks for the info on the customization part


----------



## Ashtot

jer gonna strike it rich


----------



## radical6

make tbt communist


----------



## Ashtot

justice said:


> make tbt communist



no more evil hoarders with thousands of tbt bells

i support


----------



## radical6

Ashtot said:


> no more evil hoarders with thousands of tbt bells
> 
> i support



i forgot i had bells
swore i saw your bellcount flicker to 0 when i upvoted though


----------



## Heyden

justice said:


> i forgot i had bells
> swore i saw your bellcount flicker to 0 when i upvoted though



does the same for me, probs because im on my phone idk


----------



## Jake

Haydenn said:


> does the same for me, probs because im on my phone idk



Nahh the like/tbt bell thing is a glitch that happens when you like someone's post, but it's just like a graphical glitch, they don't actually lose their bells and it goes back to normal once you refresh


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> In regards to ads, they have been enabled for guests for a long time now and we intend to enable them for all users in the near-ish future. This additional revenue will help pay for real prizes in future events (like in past Fairs, which were a significant expense) in addition to server costs which have been mostly served by the guest ads.
> 
> In regards to donations, we have early tentative plans for some premium features through donations. These would only be additions that have been requested, I promise we would never take anything away and try to sell it. This is a long way down the line though.



Is there a point turning off adblock for this site if I know I will never click any ads? Or does just loading the ad generate revenue?


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> Is there a point turning off adblock for this site if I know I will never click any ads? Or does just loading the ad generate revenue?



p sure loading ads make $$$ but you get more if they're actually clicked


----------



## Alienfish

Ashtot said:


> no more evil hoarders with thousands of tbt bells
> 
> i support



+2 in you.

Also in regards to ads.. I guess they serve their purpose but then if it's gonna be to everyone, when/if that happens I hope there is an evaluation to which ads and what can appear. I mean I'd rather be a commie here than greeted by some stupid shaving or porn ads.


----------



## radical6

Trundle said:


> Is there a point turning off adblock for this site if I know I will never click any ads? Or does just loading the ad generate revenue?



pretty sure clicking generates way more, but i think just having ads show up generates a bit of money


----------



## Aali

Unless you have an ad blocker on your pc :3


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> Nahh the like/tbt bell thing is a glitch that happens when you like someone's post, but it's just like a graphical glitch, they don't actually lose their bells and it goes back to normal once you refresh



Correct.



Moko said:


> +2 in you.
> 
> Also in regards to ads.. I guess they serve their purpose but then if it's gonna be to everyone, when/if that happens I hope there is an evaluation to which ads and what can appear. I mean I'd rather be a commie here than greeted by some stupid shaving or porn ads.



If you log out right now, you can take a look yourself. I'm certain you'll find them to be fine. They're Google ads -- nothing sketchy going on.



Trundle said:


> Is there a point turning off adblock for this site if I know I will never click any ads? Or does just loading the ad generate revenue?





Jake. said:


> p sure loading ads make $$$ but you get more if they're actually clicked





justice said:


> pretty sure clicking generates way more, but i think just having ads show up generates a bit of money



It depends on the ads loaded. Sometimes yes, sometimes no. (in regards to views and not clicks)


----------



## Alienfish

@Jubs, fair enough.. It's just a lot of sites obviously doesn't check what they actually have- especially if they base it on random or people's "searches" which a lot of times is.. obviously not suitable content or just screechy pop ups.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Make a chat option on here, but just for me and Moko cause we talk so damn much XD


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Make a chat option on here, but just for me and Moko cause we talk so damn much XD



Yeah make a turt chat <3 but yeah we could always clog the irc


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Moko said:


> Yeah make a turt chat <3 but yeah we could always clog the irc



It doesn't work at work here lel but I was kidding, i love seeing a wall of you on my profile <3


----------



## Alienfish

me too XD i love talking to you bb <3

But anyways, I hope we reallt get the 150 x 150 avatar extension for everyone and not just staff and/or default pictures the size. I hate making large avatars with the 150 x 100 cause they always get so stretched so you need to make them smaller or find the perfect size.


----------



## Cory

My suggestion is to remove tbt bells


----------



## Aali

Cory said:


> My suggestion is to remove tbt bells



Do you know how many people would lose their god given minds?s

Why remove them? You've peeked my interest


----------



## Cory

Aali said:


> Do you know how many people would lose their god given minds?s
> 
> Why remove them? You've peeked my interest



for the reason you just said


----------



## KarlaKGB

can we have bell interest back????????


----------



## PeeBraiin

KarlaKGB said:


> can we have bell interest back????????



T H I S 
MODS


----------



## Aali

KarlaKGB said:


> can we have bell interest back????????



M O D S 
P L E A S E


----------



## Alienfish

Universaljellyfish said:


> T H I S
> MODS



just watch em bells pools....


----------



## glow

I don't really know if bringing back interest is a good idea, since the rich will profit off it the most. But if it's decided that it's not gonna happen, then I think posting should be worth more bells. It'll promote discussion and also make it easier for new members to get TBT, since welcome bells are gone.


----------



## oath2order

m3ow_ said:


> I don't really know if bringing back interest is a good idea, since the rich will profit off it the most. But if it's decided that it's not gonna happen, then I think posting should be worth more bells. It'll promote discussion and also make it easier for new members to get TBT, since welcome bells are gone.



well if people posted longer, quality posts (like yours, actually) they would get more bells.


----------



## Hyoshido

For the ignore feature to actually work lmao.

Sick of the whole idea "I'm trying to actually ignore them, but it still gives me the option to view their post, basically rendering the feature useless"


----------



## Llust

Hyogo said:


> For the ignore feature to actually work lmao.
> 
> Sick of the whole idea "I'm trying to actually ignore them, but it still gives me the option to view their post, basically rendering the feature useless"



agreed
idk if this is just me, but when i even see the username of someone i hate, i go from neutral to annoyed or pissed off when i see their name because im genuinely trying to convince myself that this person im blocking doesnt exist. i blocked them for a reason - simply hiding their content doesnt help at all


----------



## kassie

omg yes i was looking for a thread like this

staff pls consider making it possible for people to put images in the about me section on profiles


----------



## PeeBraiin

Id suggest tbt for money. As this can fund the site and stuff. But that would be bad
Like DA Points 
2000tbt= 25$ 
Type thing but idk if that would be as good idea with this site:/


----------



## Aali

I have a feeling that none of the mods actually read/care about this thread 0_0


----------



## Justin

Aali said:


> I have a feeling that none of the mods actually read/care about this thread 0_0



I read everything in the HQ.


----------



## Jake

Hyogo said:


> For the ignore feature to actually work lmao.
> 
> Sick of the whole idea "I'm trying to actually ignore them, but it still gives me the option to view their post, basically rendering the feature useless"





stardusk said:


> agreed
> idk if this is just me, but when i even see the username of someone i hate, i go from neutral to annoyed or pissed off when i see their name because im genuinely trying to convince myself that this person im blocking doesnt exist. i blocked them for a reason - simply hiding their content doesnt help at all



I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure this is just how the ignore feature works on most forums, it's not something that can be changed. Plus I really don't get the whole "it gives me the option to see their posts USELESS!!!!!!!!!" like do you really lack that much self control?


----------



## Llust

Jake. said:


> I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure this is just how the ignore feature works on most forums, it's not something that can be changed. Plus I really don't get the whole "it gives me the option to see their posts USELESS!!!!!!!!!" like do you really lack that much self control?



well, thats just how i am and im pretty sure nobody else is like this, so i wouldnt expect them to modify that - and im aware other forums are similar to this when it comes to blocking people. im not saying that the ignore system is useless, but to make it more understandable; if something happens and i dont want to remember it, then the most i can do is just completely ignore it all together. if i see the username of the person involved, then that just links back to the memory that ive been trying to forget, which gets quite annoying


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure this is just how the ignore feature works on most forums, it's not something that can be changed. Plus I really don't get the whole "it gives me the option to see their posts USELESS!!!!!!!!!" like do you really lack that much self control?


Then just take the thing out, it's just a dumb feature in general if it doesn't even block them properly, when I see "block" I expect it to actually block, Not just "Oh, here's that person you don't like and they've posted again, don't like seeing their posts? Too bad! Have a post!"

I would not like to be reminded of a bad time I've had with said user/s, there's no lack of self control, there's only wanting to get away from these people that I really don't like.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hyogo said:


> Then just take the thing out, it's just a dumb feature in general if it doesn't even block them properly, when I see "block" I expect it to actually block, Not just "Oh, here's that person you don't like and they've posted again, don't like seeing their posts? Too bad! Have a post!"
> 
> I would not like to be reminded of a bad time I've had with said user/s, there's no lack of self control, there's only wanting to get away from these people that I really don't like.



Then leave the site if it's that bad. The ignore feature is working as intended, last I checked the "post of blocked user" is literally so easy to scroll past.


----------



## Hyoshido

Tom said:


> Then leave the site if it's that bad.


You're really jumping the boat by saying that, you shouldn't jump the boat.
Don't you pick on me enough in the LINE chat lmao?

I'm not saying the website is terrible for doing it like that, I just expect a block feature to work like one, that's all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Universaljellyfish said:


> Id suggest tbt for money. As this can fund the site and stuff. But that would be bad
> Like DA Points
> 2000tbt= 25$
> Type thing but idk if that would be as good idea with this site:/


Also please no, the already stupid and drawn out collectible drama would be made even worse. As it is there's probably a black market for this kind of crap.



Hyogo said:


> You're really jumping the boat by saying that, you shouldn't jump the boat.
> Don't you pick on me enough in the LINE chat lmao?
> 
> I'm not saying the website is terrible for doing it like that, I just expect a block feature to work like one, that's all.


I get that you think I'm pickin on ya there, but literally when the blood is that bad you're probably better off elsewhere. I knew someone like that and she'd complain about the same thing. She's gone now (I think) so I'd assume she either ran out of people to ignore or finally left.

something something lag something osmething

There's a lot of features that would be nice, but as long as vBul is a paid pos I don't see anything changing here.


----------



## KarlaKGB

F I G H T B O Y S


----------



## Hyoshido

Tom said:


> Also please no, the already stupid and drawn out collectible drama would be made even worse. As it is there's probably a black market for this kind of crap.
> 
> I get that you think I'm pickin on ya there, but literally when the blood is that bad you're probably better off elsewhere. I knew someone like that and she'd complain about the same thing. She's gone now (I think) so I'd assume she either ran out of people to ignore or finally left.
> 
> something something lag something osmething
> 
> There's a lot of features that would be nice, but as long as vBul is a paid pos I don't see anything changing here.


Maybe I just overreacted about the picking on thing, apologies.

I just wish it had a better use at the end of the day, there was some big problems with me and a few users a good few months back so I want to forget about those people but still seeing them around pains me a little, not enough for me to pack up my bags and leave but it does bother me.

But if anything, I suppose the ignore feature would be the last thing for them to consider upgrading.


----------



## Aali

I have a suggestion. Working BDay tbt

I got a messgae from Gyroid saying I got bday TBT but I never got any :/


----------



## Bowie

I just don't want people to make threads about me.


----------



## Llust

Bowie said:


> I just don't want people to make threads about me.



i was pretty pissed about it my myself when she made that thread, it was sort of unnecessary and should have been kept private, if you get what i mean - but i hope all is good for you now

--

i'm not sure if this has been fixed, but i noticed that when we make image attachments, the quality of the images get messed up. the accidental double posts are pretty annoying as well and i've never had to deal with them on other forums boards, but im assuming it's not something that can't easily be fixed


----------



## Jake

stardusk said:


> i'm not sure if this has been fixed, but i noticed that when we make image attachments, the quality of the images get messed up



Use the


----------



## N e s s

Bring back interest please, just make it a monthly thing.


----------



## Jacob

I think a new board should be made that is solely for the administrators to see. Like if somebody has an issue about the site's policies, certain users, or moderators (not saying that I do), they could make a thread there to talk about it. It would be confidential and only the admins would be able to see the posts. 
I know we could always PM the admins themselves, but as they have stated multiple times, they view threads in the HQ and reports more quickly then their PMs.
Also, I am assuming that reports just have their own hidden sub forum anyway (could be wrong?) so this wouldn't be too different.


----------



## cIementine

Aali said:


> I have a feeling that none of the mods actually read/care about this thread 0_0



It wouldn't surprise me, or disappoint me, if they chose not to.
this thread is just a bunch of people whining and being way too demanding.


----------



## Damniel

N e s s said:


> Bring back interest please, just make it a monthly thing.



It will just lead to abuse again from other tbt hungry people.


----------



## Chris

Jacob said:


> I think a new board should be made that is solely for the administrators to see. Like if somebody has an issue about the site's policies, certain users, or moderators (not saying that I do), they could make a thread there to talk about it. It would be confidential and only the admins would be able to see the posts.
> I know we could always PM the admins themselves, but as they have stated multiple times, they view threads in the HQ and reports more quickly then their PMs.
> .



Strangely enough I've been considering suggesting this to the team myself (but for all staff to view not just admins) after I joined a forum last week that has something similar set-up.


----------



## N e s s

The Houses need to be restocked


----------



## Damniel

I don't know if anyone has suggested this, but I think there should be a Pokemon shop sub forum in the marketplace.


----------



## Dy1an

Copy and paste is amazing. Also, don't be rude pls. 

Hey! Here is a few ideas I brainstormed. I have not been on here too long, but here it goes...



Spoiler: Ideas!



*Emote Collectables*
The emote icons that you earn from Club LOL

*Animal Collectables*
The faces of select animal faces like Chief or Marshal.

*Normal, Silver, And Gold Tool collectables*
The Normal, Silver, And Gold tools as collectables

Special Username Effects
Effects like Blink and Bouncing. You can turn them off in settings​



Please don't just reply with "I agree". Give a reason why.
I'm going to add more later


----------



## N e s s

I think that adding a little bar under your avatar called "Pronoun" would help reduce some of the gender confusion some people have the options could be this:

*He, She, They/It, and Private*


----------



## jiny

N e s s said:


> I think that adding a little bar under your avatar called "Pronoun" would help reduce some of the gender confusion some people have the options could be this:
> 
> *He, She, They/It, and Private*



that would actually be really helpful


----------



## Mariah

N e s s said:


> I think that adding a little bar under your avatar called "Pronoun" would help reduce some of the gender confusion some people have the options could be this:
> 
> *He, She, They/It, and Private*



I think people should be less sensitive about being called the wrong pronoun. I'm often referred to as "he", but why would I give a ****? If you really can't tell which gender they are, "they" should be fine or just refer to them by their username.


----------



## uwuzumakii

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> Copy and paste is amazing. Also, don't be rude pls.
> 
> Hey! Here is a few ideas I brainstormed. I have not been on here too long, but here it goes...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> *Emote Collectables*
> The emote icons that you earn from Club LOL
> 
> *Animal Collectables*
> The faces of select animal faces like Chief or Marshal.
> 
> *Normal, Silver, And Gold Tool collectables*
> The Normal, Silver, And Gold tools as collectables
> 
> Special Username Effects
> Effects like Blink and Bouncing. You can turn them off in settings​
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't just reply with "I agree". Give a reason why.
> I'm going to add more later



I don't think that the Shrunk or Villager collectibles will ever happen, as there are 50 emotes, and over 400 villagers. Specific animal faces would also start up a bunch of pointless petitions for people's favorite villagers. The gold tools, maybe, don't count on it. Also, about the title effects, I doubt that would happen because it might lag some threads, and that's also why there are only 1 or 2 animated collectibles (I can't remember if the snow globes are or not.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I think people should be less sensitive about being called the wrong pronoun. I'm often referred to as "he", but why would I give a ****? If you really can't tell which gender they are, "they" should be fine or just refer to them by their username.



I agree with Mariah on this one. It seems that when people get snooty about their preferred pronouns, they are just looking for attention. If it's such a big deal, then put it in your user title or signature so that we don't keep getting confused about it. I've been called "she" before, but I don't really care, so why add an entire new feature for it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, it's been said before, but bring back interest button. It'll probably get abused again, so make it weekly or something.


----------



## N e s s

I mean yes you can put it in your title or signature but I don't really think its a big deal. It would just be a little extra thing under your avatar, because i've seen this feature in a different forum I go on.


----------



## uwuzumakii

N e s s said:


> I mean yes you can put it in your title or signature but I don't really think its a big deal. It would just be a little extra thing under your avatar, because i've seen this feature in a different forum I go on.



But isn't having that extra feature more prominent than just leaving a little note at the bottom of your signature? Also, I see that you have fallen into the hands of Neko Atsume.


----------



## N e s s

BluePikachu47 said:


> But isn't having that extra feature more prominent than just leaving a little note at the bottom of your signature? Also, I see that you have fallen into the hands of Neko Atsume.



Well it wouldn't really matter either way where it went, but usually people just put little icons of their town or a fandom they like in their signatures, but if it went in your little sidebar then it would be a tiny bit more handy if you ask me.

Unless you're like really sensitive on your pronoun it doesn't really seem like that big of a deal to suggest this tbh, I just thought it might help some confusion


----------



## Jake

N e s s said:


> I think that adding a little bar under your avatar called "Pronoun" would help reduce some of the gender confusion some people have the options could be this:
> 
> *He, She, They/It, and Private*





N e s s said:


> I mean yes you can put it in your title or signature but I don't really think its a big deal. It would just be a little extra thing under your avatar, because i've seen this feature in a different forum I go on.



I agree with this, it's a minor addition that really doesn't do any harm to the forum. Though I think it'd be better under the "About Me" tab on the profile page, rather than in the user sidebar. We already have Date of Birth option there, don't see any reason why a Gender option can't be added.


----------



## Chris

N e s s said:


> I think that adding a little bar under your avatar called "Pronoun" would help reduce some of the gender confusion some people have the options could be this:
> 
> *He, She, They/It, and Private*



This will never be implemented because we get a kick out of watching people misgender KarlaKGB. 

More seriously: I agree it's a good idea. I'm not sure why we don't have this implemented already actually.


----------



## Alienfish

Tina said:


> This will never be implemented because we get a kick out of watching people misgender KarlaKGB.



LOL a+ quote.

But yes it would be considering some people flip table-hell if people get them wrong or if they forgot to ask.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I don't think anyone has ever called me a "he" on here, but I'd get a good laugh if they did.


----------



## Alienfish

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I don't think anyone has ever called me a "he" on here, but I'd get a good laugh if they did.



Hah, I got called pretty much all of the pronouns. To be honest I don't care whatever people use on me :]


----------



## Nightmares

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I don't think anyone has ever called me a "he" on here, but I'd get a good laugh if they did.



Quite a few people have called me he lmao


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Moko said:


> Hah, I got called pretty much all of the pronouns. To be honest I don't care whatever people use on me :]



Your username doesn't make it obvious if you're male or female. At least, not to me. "Belle" is a rather feminine name, so I would think it's funny if people thought I was a guy. LOL


----------



## Nightmares

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Your username doesn't make it obvious if you're male or female. At least, not to me. "Belle" is a rather feminine name, so I would think it's funny if people thought I was a guy. LOL



Also your sig is pretty girly too haha


----------



## Alienfish

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Your username doesn't make it obvious if you're male or female. At least, not to me. "Belle" is a rather feminine name, so I would think it's funny if people thought I was a guy. LOL



Yeah that's part why I have it too, I don't like being defined or reveal what I am too much. I'd consider myself agender anyways so, yeah.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Nightmares said:


> Also your sig is pretty girly too haha



True. Some called me "Pripyat" a couple of weeks ago.  I thought that was weird. I said, "The name is Belle, thanks." LOL


----------



## Alienfish

Also it's kinda fun how people either think I'm from (random) Asian countries or just Portugal whenever I talk to people online


----------



## Nightmares

Belle of Pripyat said:


> True. Some called me "Pripyat" a couple of weeks ago.  I thought that was weird. I said, "The name is Belle, thanks." LOL



Lmaoo ok wtf xD


----------



## N e s s

Lol apparently to some people Ness is a feminine name


----------



## jiny

someone thought i was a boy bc there was a guy in my avatar lel


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

N e s s said:


> Lol apparently to some people Ness is a feminine name



Do they think it's a nickname for "Vanessa" or something?


----------

